# Broke my rod



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all new to the forum but looking for some help. I broke my rod just recently, and found that my manufacturer has changed their warranty and it now costs $75 to fix it. I've broken this rod two times before about 8 years ago. 

While I have actually used this as an excuse to purchase a new fly rod (already did), I wanted to get this one fixed for my wife who is now getting into the sport. Thinking of repairing myself if possible rather than forking out the cash. 

I broke off the last foot of the rod basically (after I broke it I still caught 5 more nice browns on the provo, hehe), any suggestions or help on how I can fix it?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

benjicunney said:


> Hey all new to the forum but looking for some help. I broke my rod just recently, and found that my manufacturer has changed their warranty and it now costs $75 to fix it. I've broken this rod two times before about 8 years ago.
> 
> While I have actually used this as an excuse to purchase a new fly rod (already did), I wanted to get this one fixed for my wife who is now getting into the sport. Thinking of repairing myself if possible rather than forking out the cash.
> 
> I broke off the last foot of the rod basically (after I broke it I still caught 5 more nice browns on the provo, hehe), any suggestions or help on how I can fix it?


If it's a break in the graphite, you are basically screwed. What make and model is it? If a new one is just slightly more than $75, you may as well just buy a new one. If it's a higher end rod, the $75 will be money well spent.

I have, however, fixed a graphite break when it was near the grip. I had to rip off the seat and grip, shoved another piece of graphite into the rod, and put a brand new grip and seat on. It turned out pretty snazzy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Duct tape.


You can't use duct tape, you numbskull !! :evil:

That fly rod is used for trout, it's gotta be pretty !! _(O)_


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I broke off the last foot of the rod basically (after I broke it I still caught 5 more nice browns on the provo, hehe), any suggestions or help on how I can fix it?


Sounds like it doesn't need fixing...


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

idiot can fix it.

If you junk it I want it.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear your rod broke, who's the manufacture of the rod ? I know some manufactures will replace just the rod section thats broken off. TFO replaced a rod tip and a broken snake eye for me, sent me the second 2 pieces on a 4 piece rod. 

Also check the store depending on were you bought it they may replace it for you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > I broke off the last foot of the rod basically (after I broke it I still caught 5 more nice browns on the provo, hehe), any suggestions or help on how I can fix it?
> 
> 
> Sounds like it doesn't need fixing...


+1

Looks like the top is fine. I think the bottom is too long. That's what I tell my customers when they break the top section of a rod.

I know these things. I have built custom fly rods for over 30 years. That makes me an expert....ah.....I can testify in court as an expert witness if someone uses a fly rod in a homicide.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Breaks that close to the tip are difficult. However if you can find a piece of rod blank with a similar taper to the rod you have, you can try trimming the broken ends clean, and fitting a 6" or so long segment to fit inside the broken pieces. Once you get a fit, just epoxy the rod sections over the blank section and overwrap the joint with thread and coat with finish. Make sure to lightly sand the finish off of the blank section before epoxying. It will change the feel of the rod some, but it will likely hold. 

I've tried this several times on butt sections, and it has worked out surprisingly well. 8) 

Good luck!


----------

